# Piko Projector On Woot! 9/17



## Footer (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, another woot post, but here it is... 

Deals.Woot : One Community, Every Deal (SM)




Its a 200 dollar projector for 100 bucks. Might be fun to play with at least.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 17, 2010)

I saw the same thing (even on Amazon the cheapest you can get it is $150).

If you aren't familiar with woot, then you only have until midnight Central time (US) to buy the item, and then they offer a new item.


----------

